# Better all round builder.. Bench or weighted Dips



## Gerry_bhoy (Dec 25, 2008)

*What would you choose?*​
Bench 2145.65%Dips2554.35%


----------



## Gerry_bhoy (Dec 25, 2008)

If you had to choose between these what would you go for?

I read Mentzer refer to the dip as "the upper body squat" and if he could only have one upper body exercise that would be it.

Im not a fan of benching. Its a staple in my push sessions and always has been but I feel more comfortable with dips - feels less awkward, my form feels more stable and I just love the movement.

*Edit note*: If voting select bench for any variation, just specify which with a comment.


----------



## hsmann87 (Jun 22, 2010)

If its between flat bench and dips then its dips.

If its between decline bench and dips then its decline bench all the way.


----------



## Gerry_bhoy (Dec 25, 2008)

hsmann87 said:


> If its between flat bench and dips then its dips.
> 
> If its between decline bench and dips then its decline bench all the way.


Yeah probably should have specified.


----------



## Gerry_bhoy (Dec 25, 2008)

You feel decline bench hits your chest better then, mate? Are you using BB or DB also?


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

hsmann87 said:


> If its between flat bench and dips then its dips.
> 
> If its between decline bench and dips then its decline bench all the way.


agree with this. I changed flat bench to dips and its been doing wonders for me but decline works the chest more as i find flat bench works tri's and some back muscles abit too much


----------



## Medermit (Oct 14, 2010)

I have always rated decline bench and dips, not really a fan of flat bench.


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

hsmann87 said:


> If its between flat bench and dips then its dips.
> 
> If its between decline bench and dips then its decline bench all the way.


I personally prefer dips, though dips is one of the few chest exercises I can do currently due to an injured shoulder.

If you get your technique correct, you should be able to stimulate the pecs much more effectively with dips than flat bench. I'd also say more so than decline bench, as decline bench does still put a lot of pressure on the rotator cuff.

So dips for me definitely. The only other pec exercises I can really do are decline DB press/flye hybrid movement and cable crossovers.


----------



## exalta (Jul 23, 2009)

Switched over to dips recently as my main chest movement. Will be going back to flat bench soon, way better imo, and feel alpha while doing it


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

For my body both declines and weighted dips hit the chest better than flat benching... in terms of which is better overall for pecs, delts, triceps, and generall pushing strength combined - dips IMO. Declines probably slightly better for pecs alone though.


----------



## cheef (Dec 1, 2009)

dips with chains around neck branch warren style and low incline pressing


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

for me decline bench has been a great chest builder. ive got a dip belt on order cuz havent tried weighted yet. looking forward to giving them a go


----------



## hsmann87 (Jun 22, 2010)

i use BB and DB. vary it up. love the decline bench.


----------



## RimRoD (Apr 13, 2011)

dips with chains round your neck or weight centered around that area. makes it into a weighted press up. much better for shoulder health as well as stimulus.


----------



## massiccio (Nov 17, 2010)

No chain available for me. Thinking of using two Lidl shopping bag with potatos in it , tied up around the neck with a bit of rope. And a jmmy hat instead of the wolly.I do train with a string vest + classic trousers

I like all those exercises , BTW, I rotate them in my routine .


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Dips.


----------



## badly_dubbed (Nov 21, 2011)

Heavy Bench and weighted dips....on a push day (push/pull/legs) had worked wonders for me


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

RimRoD said:


> dips with chains round your neck or weight centered around that area. makes it into a weighted press up. much better for shoulder health as well as stimulus.


X2

Always do dips like this at my uni gym where chains are available.

Looks cool too lol


----------



## RockyD (Oct 8, 2012)

Bench


----------



## justin case (Jul 31, 2012)

both, i have to do both at least once a week or i wont be able to live with myself.


----------



## Xbigdave79 (Mar 30, 2012)

Dips fu!k my shoulder bad so I am have to go with bench,wish I could do dips they seem like a very good exercise


----------



## supermancss (Dec 2, 2008)

as long as I can get wide enough handles for dips, Im enjoying them more at the moment.

I find that some dip stations are too close together and I get really bad pains shooting up my arms.

Can lean forwards/backwards aswell with dips to hit chest or triceps more too.

Bench causing me issues with rotator cuffs at present so staying away and only dumbells at present


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

Flat - BB

Decline - BB

Incline - DB

Dips - DB between legs

But bench is best for me, also have a great press up routine I sometimes do!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Xbigdave79 said:


> Dips fu!k my shoulder bad so I am have to go with bench,wish I could do dips they seem like a very good exercise


X2, they are notorious for causing shoulder pain. I find it odd that some ppl are the other way round!

Decline bench for me, definitely works the chest more! Even if u feel your chest now with one hand and put your other arm out in front (like flat) or at an angle (like decline) while tensing u can feel the decline angle using your pecs more!


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

I like bench alot its a staple in my chest routine , but in saying that dips are pretty good too but what i feel really puts mass on chest, is actually dumbell flies & cable flies to finish the job where the bench didnt hit.


----------



## RockyD (Oct 8, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> X2, *they are notorious for causing shoulder pain*. I find it odd that some ppl are the other way round!
> 
> Decline bench for me, definitely works the chest more! Even if u feel your chest now with one hand and put your other arm out in front (like flat) or at an angle (like decline) while tensing u can feel the decline angle using your pecs more!


That's because a lot of people do them with their elbows flared out instead of tucked in, because they "feel it" in their chest more like that but at the same time they destroy their rotator cuffs!


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

hsmann87 said:


> If its between flat bench and dips then its dips.
> 
> If its between decline bench and dips then its decline bench all the way.


This /\/\/\/\/\/\


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

RockyD said:


> That's because a lot of people do them with their elbows flared out instead of tucked in, because they "feel it" in their chest more like that but at the same time they destroy their rotator cuffs!


i tuck my elbows in with bench and decline and dips and i still think dips cause me the most aggro, but then again everybody is bio-mechanically different to the next, so i guess it could be debated until the cows come home lol


----------



## RockyD (Oct 8, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> i tuck my elbows in with bench and decline and dips and i still think dips cause me the most aggro, but then again everybody is bio-mechanically different to the next, so i guess it could be debated until the cows come home lol


Ahh sorry mate misread your post, thought you were talking about bench being notorious for [email protected] shoulders(which is is lol) . Can't say I have heard too many complain about dipping messing up their shoulders TBH, maybe from going to low at bottom at the movement(?)

Anyway I'm sure some people as you imply are simply bio mechanically not suited to benching, but I'm certain loads with shoulder issues are caused by bad form, benching with flared elbows , I used to always be suffering from intermittent shoulder probs from benching with the BB style elbows out technique. Since changing to a more Power lifting set up have not a single twinge from shoulders. Not saying it will work for all but I bet it would for many.


----------



## 4NT5 (Jun 1, 2007)

Gerry_bhoy said:


> If you had to choose between these what would you go for?
> 
> I read Mentzer refer to the dip as "the upper body squat" and if he could only have one upper body exercise that would be it.
> 
> ...


I have just started doing DIPS as I work out at home so it will have to be bench just now!

I thought the 'muscle up' was more the upper body squat that DIPS TBH


----------



## benno_2010 (Oct 8, 2010)

love doing weighted dips - bench press aggravates rotator cuff injury but still do it none the less


----------



## brandon91 (Jul 4, 2011)

im one of the unfortunate people that just cant dip, ive got the strength but it kills my traps shoulders and elbows, so i voted bench


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2013)

cheef said:


> dips with chains around neck branch warren style and low incline pressing


 Our gym for chains in not long after Branch Warren did a seminar there hahaha. Theyr awesome.


----------



## gringo (Jul 13, 2009)

I feel kinda guilty not doing benchpress but I get more results from weighted dips.

They are one of my favourite exercises. I start the set leaning forward to work

the pecs and when approaching failure I straighten out and get a few more reps

on what feels like mostly triceps.


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

Decline bench > Dips

Dips > Bench


----------



## Xbigdave79 (Mar 30, 2012)

I am going to have to say bench all variations, I can't do dips they hurt my shoulder


----------



## WillOdling (Aug 27, 2009)

I do both, they are my favourite exercise along with deadlifts


----------

